# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  DNP cycle- how is this dosing?

## Azyzz

Dnp days.

1-	1 (250mg)
2-	1(250mg)
3-	1(250mg)
4-	1(250mg)
5-	2(500mg)
6-	2(500mg)
7-	2(500mg)
8-	2(500mg)
9-	2(500mg)
10-	2(500mg)
11-	2(500mg)
12-	2(500mg)


i only have 250mg caps, not 200. i am roughly 97kg and 11% bodyfat at 6'1. Yes i am aware of the dangers, but i searched here and need some more info.

1. should/can you run clen on DNP?
2. i read it shuts down t3 levels, and can be supplement by taking t3 itself...what doses of t3 should i take?
3. is there any better way i should do my dosing?

----------


## D7M

Age? 

11% BF and you want to run DNP ??

No, don't use clen (or T3) with DNP, you'll be burning up as it as, 

and neither are half as effective as DNP.

----------


## Azyzz

Im 21. im already lean, but want to see how far DNP can take me. the possibilities and limits of my body will always fascinate me.

----------


## marcus300

It can kill you its a poison, do some hardwork and attack your bf via diet and cardio, dnp is lethal and deadly

----------


## MBMETC

Side Effects of DNP 
As mentioned before, DNP is a dangerous substance. It can cause blindness and other vision problems and extreme temperatures (even as much as 104 degrees or higher which can cause brain damage). It has even been the reported cause of a few deaths – an overdose of only four times the recommended amount is lethal.

Daily intake of DNP can increase metabolism by as much as 50% which can burn about one pound of fat each day. Because of this increased metabolism, DNP can promote weight loss. First, the body will use stored fat to help make up for the extra energy needed. Losing fat is a good thing, but the side effects of this loss need to carefully examined and disclosed before use.

There are other things that happed due to this needed energy, however. Your body is working harder to create this needed energy, so you'll feel tired quicker. Your endurance will also decrease. Other dangerous effects on the body include an increase in breathing rate, thickening and slowing of the blood and increasing oxygen consumption by the lungs. Add these three effects together and your heart and cardiac systems will have to work harder to get the needed blood to the muscles. For athletes, this is not good news. Performance will probably suffer which makes DNP a poor choice for performing athletes.


why bother

----------


## vettewreck

Looks ok. Have you run it before? I ran it for 10 days and it was brutal. Id stick to 10 days for a first run. Also, if its your first run, theres no reason to run 500mg. It compounds in your system and the sides get worse as it builds. 250mg Days 1-10. Be prepaired to lay down towels on your bed and wrap your pillow in a towel. Drink minimum of 2 gallons of water per day. Run T3 at 50mcg and a mulit vitamin.

----------


## trulbfan3

^^^ if you do decide you have to run 500mg a day make sure u split the dosages up 12 hours apart...it will help the first day i took 400mg i took it all at once and omg it sucked...theres lots of supplements you should run while taking it, do your hw... also dont eat any carbs it makes u get hotter and i ran clen at 100mcg/day with 50mcg/day while on the dnp and it worked very nice.... ive taken it 4 or 5 times and its always been amazing how quick you drop weight.

----------


## Azyzz

never tried it before....ill stick to 250mg a day then.....another questions, what does it feel like to be on? You know how clen has a distinct sort of feeling when you are on it, that sort of scattered feeling, is it worse with dnp ?

----------


## vettewreck

DNP is the worse feeling/side effect drug ive ever taken. Worse than 700mg tren /wk that ive done, Anadrol , anything. The worst. Sweat smells bad. It has a yellow tint so use dark towels, its slimy and not watery like usual. And you get out of breath very easily and your breath smells terrible at all times. Dont use clen while on dnp. Just t3.

----------


## Azyzz

Starting cycle today. ill let you boys know how it goes. wish me luck.

----------


## Azyzz

4th day, no sides yet...

----------


## GOONBAH

have u ever used insulin before ???

----------


## Vindico

How are you finding the effects of DNP ? I'll assume from your previous post you've tried clen before, so how does it compare? Are you seeing any noticeable effects already?

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

I'll be following this one. I just picked up some DNP and plan on using it when I finish my current blast. I'll be using 200mg and bump it up to 400mg if I feel the need. It can be used safely is you are careful with it, which you seem to be

----------


## itsmrgreen

R.i.p

----------


## Twin

Rip  :Frown:

----------


## stpete

You guys ARE aware that this thread is 8 months old, right?

----------


## ThaShowstoppa

> You guys ARE aware that this thread is 8 months old, right?


Read what they wrote, breh... the guy that made this thread was famous and died over the weekend

----------


## ramacher

what? what did he die of?

----------


## Mikko

Heart attack

----------


## wilshere

i guess you regret the dnp now R.I.P

----------


## magic32

That stuff is bad news!  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down: 

http://www.steroid.com/The-Whole-Truth-About-DNP.php

----------


## ata1979

R.I.P.

I hope some of the younger guys read this and understand that this stuff ain't pez.

----------


## doryphoros

God dammit, Zyzz. Finding this thread made me sad.

RIP, sick ****.

----------


## nobloat

This guy must been mental . 11% bf and he is taking poison mixed with other drugs to loose more fat . what a shame .

----------


## Ashop

I would try 250mg every 24 hours for 3 days. If no problems bump the dose up to 250mg every 12 hours. 14 days should be plenty.

----------


## nobloat

To late ****. He's Dead

----------


## dec11

jez, enough is enough, is the whole forum going to turn into a fvckin zyzz obituary?! doing crap like DNP is exactly why hes 6ft under now

----------


## Bramble

how much weight did you lose?

----------


## pointblank

dead bro is dead

----------


## slimshady01

who found out and how that he is really dead?

----------


## Teoman

Collapsed and died in a sauna in Thailand. 

http://www.theage.com.au/nsw/shatter...ml?from=age_sb

----------


## Markosterone

too bad... 

R.I.P

----------


## slimshady01

damn thats horrid, kid prolly had a good future ahead of him. 

RIP

----------


## the.muscled.lawyer

Guys !

Do we need to graduate from Harvard to be able to think that Aziz's death has probably nothing to do with his DNP cycle.

Messages like " you would not use DNP if you knew that you would be 6feet under" are stupid.

The Guy collapsed because of a heart attack and 6 month after having started this thread so how could you conclude that his DNP cycle killed him.

Further, As far as I know, DNP doesn't cause heart attacks.

Finally, He died because of a undiagnosed heart problem.

So this kind of comments are beside the point !

----------


## leather daddy

rip Az

----------


## PARABOLAN

I hate DNP , tried it for 5 days 3 years ago, could not sleep a minute..

----------


## jared530

> To late ****. He's Dead


haha

----------


## cruzetor

RIP Az.

(sorry to bring up an old thread. i met him a few times before and wanted to pay respect)

----------


## Back In Black

FFS, stop!!!!!!!

----------


## austinite

> FFS, stop!!!!!!!


x2..

----------


## zafer96

az  :Frown:  rip.

----------


## Back In Black

Stellar first post. Not !!!!!!!

----------


## David PvP

....man why u had to overdo it?

----------


## rgosw1

Rip ****

----------


## Nolvadexbrah

holy shit i cant believe i found this here! wow Az i hope you're in a better place now, rip

----------


## Back In Black

FFS  :Chairshot:

----------


## Nolvadexbrah

wow why are u getting so mad man, despite he used a lot of drugs and abused them he actually inspired a lot of people to get out of the couch and hit the gym, I have a lot of respect for that

this thread has more than 50.000 views.. more the most of the stickes lol.. 
he died as a legend.. my heart will forever reach out for him.. love you Azy

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> wow why are u getting so mad man, despite he used a lot of drugs and abused them he actually inspired a lot of people to get out of the couch and hit the gym, I have a lot of respect for that this thread has more than 50.000 views.. more the most of the stickes lol.. he died as a legend.. my heart will forever reach out for him.. love you Azy


A lot of good it did you...
6 feet tall and all of 130lbs. 

I bet you're ripped as shit brah...
Anorexic more like it.

----------


## Back In Black

> wow why are u getting so mad man, despite he used a lot of drugs and abused them he actually inspired a lot of people to get out of the couch and hit the gym, I have a lot of respect for that
> 
> this thread has more than 50.000 views.. more the most of the stickes lol.. 
> he died as a legend.. my heart will forever reach out for him.. love you Azy


He died as a moneyless, drug abusing rent boy. That should be an easy goal for you to reach.

I'm not mad but why bump a 5 year old thread no matter who it's from?!?!

----------


## Nolvadexbrah

my bad sowwy.. bumping the thread wasn't my inte tion, i just couldn't believe my eyes I found this.. moneyless? i doubt it, however there are many important people in this world that have died poor, so i don't see that something to point out at.. lets put it this way... how many people will remember you when you will die? inb4 no answer

----------


## Back In Black

> my bad sowwy.. bumping the thread wasn't my inte tion, i just couldn't believe my eyes I found this.. moneyless? i doubt it, however there are many important people in this world that have died poor, so i don't see that something to point out at.. lets put it this way... how many people will remember you when you will die? inb4 no answer


He didn't have a penny when he was alive. And I don't pretend to be something I'm not, my daughter will remember and I couldn't get a fvck about about hangers on or people worshipping me for something I never was.

Now, leave this thread alone and go and eat something...l

----------


## Nolvadexbrah

he was inspiring he is a god and forever will be mirred

ill go eat some DNP now

----------


## qscgugcsq

> he was inspiring he is a god and forever will be mirred
> 
> ill go eat some DNP now


then youll die...

so... dont do it... youll really die...
but on the other hand...

----------


## Nikotaurus

This thread is priceless, it shows you just how effective DNP is and how much weight you can lose.... ALL OF IT!

----------


## Nael

R.I.P Brother

----------


## Men in Black

> He didn't have a penny when he was alive. And I don't pretend to be something I'm not, my daughter will remember and I couldn't get a fvck about about hangers on or people worshipping me for something I never was.
> 
> Now, leave this thread alone and go and eat something...l


not hating on you, you're a respected veteran here but srsly tho
Aziz was really ****ing rich, their own house was recently sold for at least a million dollars
His parents were both educated, His dad even owned a pharmacy.

----------


## Back In Black

> not hating on you, you're a respected veteran here but srsly tho
> Aziz was really ****ing rich, their own house was recently sold for at least a million dollars
> His parents were both educated, His dad even owned a pharmacy.


That house was owned by him not his parents? He made more money dead than he ever did alive.

----------


## officious

just saying:

Student Ella Parry dies after lethal dose of diet pill DNP from Internet | Daily Mail Online

----------

